# test new avatar



## postman (3 Jul 2009)

see if it has worked


----------



## grhm (3 Jul 2009)

Doesn't the system display your current avatar next to all your posts - new and old. So change your avatar and every post you've ever made will have that avatar next to it...


----------



## mr Mag00 (3 Jul 2009)

yes, but this way some ppl come to have a look


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2009)

The saddle is far too high, and the chain is so slack it's dropped off, but apart from that it looks fine.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jul 2009)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The saddle is far too high, and the chain is so slack it's dropped off, but apart from that it looks fine.



... apart from the absence of spokes!


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2009)

He is cycling downhill so fast, you cannot see the spokes!


----------

